# Smart watch pulsometer face



## Jawom (Dec 9, 2020)

Does anyone know of a smart watch face with a pulsometer? This is like the old doctors watches that have a scale on the outside. You count 15 beats and then read the scale. Not really needed, but I like gadgets. I would rather have a mechanical watch, but they are too expensive. Sinn watches makes a great one designed for the German Air Rescue service called the EZM 12.  Maybe one day I will be able to afford it.  I was hoping someone made a watch face for a galaxy or Google wear watch that has it. This would be cheaper, but not as old school as a mechanical watch. I also believe there is a scale for respirations.  If anyone has used a pulsometer on an ambulance, was it any easier or not worth it?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm confused...are you looking ti use it on yourself or on patients?


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 10, 2020)

I legit had to google what the heck you were talking about. Apparently this was a fad in the 20s and 30s which faded very fast, yet somehow is becoming "cool" again, but has zero practical use. If I ever saw a partner with this, oh man...truly I am unsure what I would say. LOL

And as for your question, this is DEFINITELY NOT worth it. There just is simply no practical reason to have a watch which performs this function. 









						What is a Pulsometer Scale? 7 Cool  "Doctor's Watches"
					

This calibrated scale placed on bezels or on the periphery of dials is used with the watch’s chronograph function to provide  a patient's heart rate.




					watchtime.me


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2020)

If only there was some sort of mathematical equation for us to check a pulse for 15 or 30 seconds and then calculate out the beats per minute. Maybe one day


----------



## Jawom (Dec 10, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm confused...are you looking ti use it on yourself or on patients?


For use on patients. I thought the best use would be for respirations, which I have the most trouble with.  Once the second hand reaches the beginning of the scale, you could watch the patient for a specific number of breaths and then look back at the watch and read the number per minute off the scale.  When doing it the regular way, I need to  keep an eye on the watch for an exact time, I think I sometimes miss a breath.   We have pulse ox meters on the ambulance, but I like to keep in practice as a back up.    I understand the EMS bias against gadgets, but really an ambulance is a big box of gadgets to help treat a patient.  A watch that makes it a little easier to take vitals manually does not seem over the top to me.   And I need a new watch anyway.   The German air rescue group uses the Sinn Watch.  I wanted to try one cheaply to see if they help.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 10, 2020)

Ok...I seriously appreciate your diligence towards counting respirations. I am going to let you in on a HUGE secret...HUGE! So pay attention...

Clinically there is zero difference if the patient's respirations are 6 vs 8, 14 vs 15, 24 vs 25, 30 vs 31, 40 vs 41....

Either they are too fast, too slow, adequate or inadequate. How many are there...if you are off by 1, even if off by 2....it is completely irrelevant. As long as you are as close to accurate as possible, I assure you that you do NOT need a gadget to count them, and I assure you that no one will ever know you were off by 1...ever.

Now if you tell me respirations are 18 and they are actually 8, or if you tell me respirations are 20 and they are actually 40, then we BOTH have a problem to deal with.


----------



## Jawom (Dec 10, 2020)

akflightmedic said:


> Ok...I seriously appreciate your diligence towards counting respirations. I am going to let you in on a HUGE secret...HUGE! So pay attention...
> 
> Clinically there is zero difference if the patient's respirations are 6 vs 8, 14 vs 15, 24 vs 25, 30 vs 31, 40 vs 41....
> 
> ...


Thank you!  I am a new, working EMT and studying for Paramedic and this is great advice.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Tigger (Dec 11, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> View attachment 5162


Must be why our local shelter is never at capacity.


----------

